# toiletting in the bath/sink?!



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

We have two cats. We think one has a little maine coon in him as he has a lot of their common traits, he also has a large upper jaw, HUGE ears with little tufty bits on the end, and his toes are big.

Anyway, when we first got him in April, on the first night he howled all through the night and when we checked on him he was sitting in the sink! Since then he has really come out of his shell and hes the most wonderful cat I think I have ever had the pleasure to meet. 

The only curious thing, is that he will only toilet outside or in the bath/sink. And not just poo, but he will wee there too. Its not really a problem, it clears up really easily and tends to make less smell than him doing it in the litter tray!! I just find it odd, he has used the litter tray before, a few times in fact. We have tried different litters and various things. Some people said to put water in the bath so he doesnt use it, but I was worried that he would then use the floor and to be honest, the bath or sink isnt an issue unless its a guest that finds it!!!!

I just wondered if anyone else had experienced this? I noted that a lot of maine coons love baths/sinks and wondered if it was that part of him coming out. I think he is probably only about 1/4 MC or less though. just a passing interest really!


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

My burmese girl will urinate in the sink rather than go outside. She worked out that it would drain away and is a lot more effective than using a litter box, clever clogs!

Not sure if it's to do with MC traits, as I've never had an MC  but sounds like an ideal candidate for toilet training


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

K337 said:


> My burmese girl will urinate in the sink rather than go outside. She worked out that it would drain away and is a lot more effective than using a litter box, clever clogs!
> 
> Not sure if it's to do with MC traits, as I've never had an MC  but sounds like an ideal candidate for toilet training


I would love to toilet train him, sadly the other cat is a bit 'special' and if I leave the lid up will most likely fall in


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

you should put a grate over the toilet so he can't fall in and see if he uses that instead

it sounds like I'm joking but I'm actually not it would be brilliant if he used the toilet!

although I'm sure you wouldn't be able to train him to flush


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> you should put a grate over the toilet so he can't fall in and see if he uses that instead
> 
> it sounds like I'm joking but I'm actually not it would be brilliant if he used the toilet!
> 
> although I'm sure you wouldn't be able to train him to flush


A grate is a good idea! Do you know where i could get one?!

And you joke about the flushing but he seems really smart so i might be able to lol. He picks up on things we do and tries to copy us, for example, he now gives very human-like kisses. He is a funny little man!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Have you had him checked for a urinary tract infection? Weeing in sinks etc is a sign of those, as cats like to dig where they wee so its not normal for them to go on a surface such as a bath etc.

its not anything to do with possible MC etc. Their toilet habits are like any other cat.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Wings said:


> A grate is a good idea! Do you know where i could get one?!
> 
> And you joke about the flushing but he seems really smart so i might be able to lol. He picks up on things we do and tries to copy us, for example, he now gives very human-like kisses. He is a funny little man!


I can't think of anything specific but surely even something like a kitchen cooling wrack placed under the toilet seat (so it holds it down and still) would work? or some sort of metal mesh or something from a DIY store


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Have you had him checked for a urinary tract infection? Weeing in sinks etc is a sign of those, as cats like to dig where they wee so its not normal for them to go on a surface such as a bath etc.
> 
> its not anything to do with possible MC etc. Their toilet habits are like any other cat.


When he has been in the litter tray he has never dug, he also doesnt dig when he goes outside as watched him go. And, he doesnt dig to poo or try to cover his poo, he just gets up and walks off... in fact neither of mine dig to wee. The other one will dig to poo tho.

Havnt had him checked out for a UTI, he seems well, doesnt go frequently and its a normal colour/smell. I did wonder about this some time ago and felt around his 'areas' and there seemed to be no pain either. He also recently went to vets for another problem altogether, they felt his tummy and they said there felt like no pain or discomfort in the bowels.


----------



## stigDarley (Jan 2, 2010)

My little boy has worked out that if he pees over the drain it dissapears... His wees and poops seem to offend him :smilewinkgrin: My other little girl sits on you farts gets up gives you the filthiest look and then stalks away!! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

stigDarley said:


> My little boy has worked out that if he pees over the drain it dissapears... His wees and poops seem to offend him :smilewinkgrin: My other little girl sits on you farts gets up gives you the filthiest look and then stalks away!! :smilewinkgrin:


Aww haha! Sounds a bit like mine except my 'special' kitten, Solo, just farts and stares at the light for 20 minutes. I think he is a bit funny in the head tho!

And Luke, he usually pees right up near the drain or so directly into it that you dont even realise he has done it. Though the other day, my other half had used the shower to clean it up so he spent 20 minutes howling then resorted to peeing up the other end of the bath where it wasnt wet. He doesnt like wet! He has to skim his paw over the top of his drinking water to make sure he doesnt get more than necessary on his face!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

one of mine prefers peeing in bath - normally when i'm on loo! doesnt poo there. Outside she sometimes pees down the drain!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Simba occasionally goes in the sink, bidet or shower. Only from time to time. He's not got a UTI and the litter's clean, they have a tray each, we've tried different litters, used the same litter the breeder used and yadah, yadah, yadah! Not sure if he worries about litter getting caught in the long fur of his pantaloons or what it is. He knows he's not meant to do it because if you catch him about to "perform", he'll leg it to the litter tray. I think it may have its origins in his past life, with the breeder, before he came to live with us...


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Misi said:


> Simba occasionally goes in the sink, bidet or shower. Only from time to time. He's not got a UTI and the litter's clean, they have a tray each, we've tried different litters, used the same litter the breeder used and yadah, yadah, yadah! Not sure if he worries about litter getting caught in the long fur of his pantaloons or what it is. He knows he's not meant to do it because if you catch him about to "perform", he'll leg it to the litter tray. I think it may have its origins in his past life, with the breeder, before he came to live with us...


your simba looks a hell of a lot different to my simba 

mine is a girl (the rescue centre said she was a boy though )


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

Misi said:


> Simba occasionally goes in the sink, bidet or shower. Only from time to time. He's not got a UTI and the litter's clean, they have a tray each, we've tried different litters, used the same litter the breeder used and yadah, yadah, yadah! Not sure if he worries about litter getting caught in the long fur of his pantaloons or what it is. He knows he's not meant to do it because if you catch him about to "perform", he'll leg it to the litter tray. I think it may have its origins in his past life, with the breeder, before he came to live with us...


Pantaloons!!!! 

Luke legs it if you interrupt too, but he hates to be watched full stop... if you come in halfway through then he glares at you then legs it out the house when he finishes. Thinks nothing of sitting staring at me if I am going though. Double standards. :huh:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Wings said:


> Luke legs it if you interrupt too, but he hates to be watched full stop... if you come in halfway through then he glares at you then legs it out the house when he finishes. Thinks nothing of sitting staring at me if I am going though. Double standards. :huh:


Simba comes racing into the bathroom to watch me on the loo and rather disconcertingly tries to sit behind me  (Too much info, I know:blush2


----------



## Wings (Jul 22, 2011)

Misi said:


> Simba comes racing into the bathroom to watch me on the loo and rather disconcertingly tries to sit behind me  (Too much info, I know:blush2


Pahahaha!!!

If you shut the door Luke lays down along the outside like a draft excluder until you come back out, sometimes will speak to you through the door... I can only imagine to ensure I have not disappeared down the pan? :huh:

I prefer to let him in, I find it less unnerving somehow. He quite happily sits and watches me then goes to wait outside while i wash my hands... that evil water again.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Not a MC-trait to go to the loo in the bath or sink I'm afraid! Their litter habits, like GM pointed out, are the same as every other cat. Storm did take to going in the bathtub for a while but that was because from one day to the next he became offended that Benji was using his tray too, and even if it was clean didn't like the fact that Benji had been in there! A few days later he stopped though and they only lie in there now. 
When going to the bathroom I have the big one lying across my feet and the little one in my lap!


----------

